# Lower Deschutes River Trail (shhh... dirty bike content)



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Last Sunday, my wife and I headed out to The Dalles, Oregon to ride the Lower Deschutes River Trail (a rail bed trail). Eastern Oregon has beautiful and relatively drier terrain than the western side I live in. It makes for a nice change.

Along the trail, there are abandoned boxcars from a different era. Towards the end of the trail is an abandoned farmstead (the Harris Ranch). The dilapidated farmhouse barely stands. 

I originally intended to take my CX bike for this ride, but since my mtn bike hasn't been out for a while I opted to put it in the rotation for this trip. I barely post in MTBR, so I'll sneak this mtb ride in RBR. I assure you I rode the bike with the suspension fully locked out... so it almost counts as a road ride :thumbsup:


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

More pics... including my photograph "Beer Gnome".


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

I like your style (beer):thumbsup:


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

one day i hope to get to an old ghost town like that. i love stuff like that.

looks like a good time.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Great report. I love exploring the old stuff and your pics don't disappoint. That was a nice house at one time. What's with the cars left abandoned out there?


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Ridgetop said:


> Great report. I love exploring the old stuff and your pics don't disappoint. That was a nice house at one time. What's with the cars left abandoned out there?


Do you mean those car tires that you can see the pic with the bikes and beer? Those car tires are actually part of some farm equipment. Some seeder equipment. They made for a great picnic bench.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*where did you start*

and why didn't you pack fishing rods?????

heck I gotta pack a rod and do some steelheading

maybe August!


----------

